
Farewell, Python 3.4 - vishnu_ks
https://pythoninsider.blogspot.com/2019/05/farewell-python-34.html
======
nemosaltat
Just installed Ubuntu 18.04 for WSL. Saw it was running 3.4.3 and thought,
huh, I wonder what the current version of 3.4 is.

